# nagios printer info

## ferrarif5

Hi,

Am trying to setting up Nagios to monitor printers, when it comes to obtaining information from the printer it all seems to come unstuck, in the printer.cfg file it has the command: 

```
check_hpjd!-C public
```

I tried to run check_hpjd but I don't have it installed, trying to check on the boards and on the net I can't seem to find which package installs this, I've checked my use flags but can't seem to find anything that could install this.

When I check my printer in Nagios I get "Error in packet ()", I've used snmpwalk to query the printer which works fine so I know it's nothing to do with the SMNP service on the printer.

Anyone got any ideas?

Cheers

Update I found the program in /usr/lib/nagios/plugins, executing the command gives me the "error in packet ()" message again, the printer has a network port on it but not sure whether it's classed as a jetdirect, the printer is a HP Color Laserjet 2600, anyone has success on obtain info from it via Nagios?

----------

## Nijinski

See if you can browse to the IP address of the printer with in internet browser, that should give you info and configuration options.

Looks like you'll need to switch on SNMP to get some info out of it for Nagios

----------

